# Obsessive Tail Chasing



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

KAW, actually dogs can have OCD, so it isn't something you want to ignore. There are drugs to help this, but personally, I prefer some behavior modification before resorting to pharmaceuticals Every single time you spot him tail chasing, interrupt the behavior. Initially, immediately upon interrupting the behavior, I'd treat. Make it good. If he's more toy motivated, use a toy. Combine the interruption with a word or phrase. I wouldn't use "leave it", as that's generally a "don't touch that disgusting thing you're about to eat" kind of command. Perhaps "not now" or something like that. Good luck with stopping it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes OCD is real and worth addressing, 
Be sure to rule out anal gland problems...full/impacted glands hurt and chasing/pulling the tail as well as butt scooting are common signs that there is discomfort...


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I would also look into any kind of parasite. Fleas, ticks, etc. Just to be extra sure.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I say go with it and yell SPIN! SPIN! I think it's funny when Griff does it - I tell him to spin when we are dancing! 
(You also have to teach him STOP! when you think he's had enough) :

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/afullmoon/?action=view&current=Easter035.flv


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Mitchell chases his tail also, as part of his various neurosis. With his medication he does only rarely now, but when he does, I grab him hold him still and massage his ribs. Thar distracts him enough that he can relax.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not allow it. Try spraying some bitter apple on his tail so he won't pull clumps of hair out. This behavior will probably worsen if you let him continue. My pup did it a couple of times and I quickly put a stop to it and sprayed vinegar water on his tail to stop him. I got him involved in some other activity very quickly. It seems that did the trick and he doesn't do the tail chasing now. I think his tail chasing behavior was simply early puppyhood exploration but I wasn't taking any chances. Good Luck!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry none of mine ever did the tail chasing, except for Charlie and he had a cut tail. His problem was the anal glands every time!


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine does the same. She has pulled most of the hair out her tail. I took her to the vet but still not sure why she does it. I kind of feel like she does it for attention. I've tried bitter apple but she actually likes the taste. She has gotten better. She was doing it every night. Now she only does it once in a while. The hair on her tail is slowly coming back. I still have no idea why she does it, I'm hoping eventually she will stop on her own.


----------



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm by no means an expert, but from what i understand, tail chasing can be attributed to your dog being board. Whenever Macallan would chase his tail i would distract him, with a "HEY" or mearly start walking towards him and this would "snap" him out of it. Sometimes he would start right back up again. At this point i would take him for a walk or go out back and play fetch for a little while.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, thanks to this thread, I took my 7 month old pup to the vet because of intermittent tail chasing and it turned out to be an anal gland (one side only, go figure).

Thanks folks!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Once you rule out health problems, consider giving your dog an activity that satisfies his desire to hunt and chase. Just exercise from walking isn't enough for some dogs. They need to work and have mental stimulation.

Chase, fetch, scent work, agility, and even obedience work can all fulfill this desire.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw a 20/20 segment on this a couple of years ago. They might possibly have it archived on the ABC news website. I seem to remember it is mostly behavioral but there are some health reasons for it as well, in addition to the anal sac, parasite ones mentioned here--maybe thyroid, but I'm not sure. 
My guy chases his tail every morning when he wakes up, but stops as soon as we get the leashes out for walks. I think it's his way of say wake up Mom and Dad.


----------

